# St. Ferdinand Fire in New Orleans



## uppercunt (Dec 28, 2010)

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs462.snc4/48827_506561114_295_n.jpg
"nurse" nikki...rip homie


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 29, 2010)

R.I.P. to all those who died there.


----------



## spoorprint (Dec 29, 2010)

'bye people. You lived a brave life.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Dec 29, 2010)

RIP to all those that passed away. I hope it was quick and painless.


----------



## Nagrom (Dec 29, 2010)

R.I.P kids and dogs.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 30, 2010)

damn.... r.i.p nikki.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 30, 2010)

lovin that pic of her, i gave her that hat in pittsburgh since it said stuff about pittsburgh on it. she was such a nice girl.


----------



## derailed (Dec 31, 2010)

some flix of nikki from our travels this past summer. Green River, WY-->Pittsburgh, PA. Crazy times.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 4, 2011)

The first four warehouse fire victims to be identified were from out of state | NOLA.com


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 6, 2011)

I need a list of the names and ages of the all victims for a friend who is doing a memorial type a project. If and when anyone has a complete list can you please let me know so I can get them to her.

Thanks
Angel


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jan 6, 2011)

John from Dallas was in there he was only 20 just hit the road and Sammy with the dog Boogie was there also I didnt know anyone else. But I guess they were cold and decided to burn a barrel full of trash inside the squat which is a dumb idea to begin with. The reports say they died from Carbon monoxide poisoning, not the fire itself which is kinda comforting to know but still doesnt bring any of them back..I guess it is the biggest fire disaster in NOLA since the 70's..too many of my friends / ppl are dying this yr..RIP guys see you in Valhalla!
~CHEERS~


----------



## MrD (Jan 7, 2011)

I took off with John from Austin. Traveled with him for a solid month before we split up. Spent a lot of time showing him the basics of freight and roaming around Texas. Had just about the weirdest hitching experience ever with him. 
RIP man.....
I have a ton of pictures of John that anyone is more than welcome to use:
Sometimes Motion 





I didnt spend too much time with Nikki, But i thought she was fucking rad and always wanted to run into her again...

My heart goes out to anyone who knew any of the 8 that passed away...


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jan 7, 2011)

They were both too young and had many adventures for them to discover never met Niki but John is a fellow Texas kid like myself , even if I didnt know him no one should die this young..


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got to NOLA when this happened...fucking terrible. RIP ya'all. Lots o love. Britt


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2011)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]"Unable are the loved to die. For love is immortality." ~Emily Dickinson

May each one of them rest in peace.
[/FONT]


----------



## farmer john (Jan 9, 2011)

perhaps this and the other thread on it should be merged and a final list composed of those who didnt make it? might make it easier for some to find info i know the whole time i was skimming the threads i was shitting myself worried my old roadie was listed somewhere idk just an idea


----------



## seasonchange (Jan 9, 2011)

so fucked up. so sorry to hear more bad news outta nola, too. sending my thoughts south.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 9, 2011)

i was one of the lucky few who didnt sleep there that night. 
rip everyone :\


----------



## nothing (Jan 9, 2011)

Jon. I saw him leave Austin this last time, talked to him the day of. It's crazy..... 

R.I.P. kids....


----------



## ericafuckyea (Jan 12, 2011)

I knew John, not very well, but he was such a sweet guy. this is so fucked up.


----------



## spoorprint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes I have trouble with links. Saw this article in Nola.com, hope it works- NOLA.com has more victims identified. : (

That didn't work, here is the list .
Justin Lutz (29), 1 day before his 30th birthday.
Jonathan Guerrero 20 ,Texas
Jeffrey Geerts 22, Wisconsen
Katie Simianer ,21 ,Nebraska
Nicole Pack (Pittsburgh Pa.)
Millissa Martinez ,17, Scotts Valley CA. and Nola
Samuel Thompson of New Orleans is not offical, his Parents think he was there.
So far the cause of death is carbon monoxide poisening,apparently for everyone.
Which leaves one unidentied.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 12, 2011)

curbscore said:


> Sometimes I have trouble with links. Saw this article in Nola.com, hope it works- NOLA.com has more victims identified. : (


 
yeah, nola.com sucks trying to link to. it's not StP's fault, their links just never seem to work...


----------



## Symphony (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe this is the link you were trying to post?: Those who died in 9th Ward warehouse fire lived unconventionally, generously, freely | NOLA.com


----------



## Scotty (Jan 17, 2011)

Man.. I met Jeff a few years ago when I started traveling. He took off with me in my ambulance to the WY gathering. 
This kid was a straight up THIEF! And I say that in a good way. He used to shoplift like a motherfucker. Got the whole truck drunk for free multiple times.
I remember I get back to my truck in Grand Rapids, SD to meet a whole bunch of cops talking all this underage girl shit. So they ran us out of town. Without realizing.. we left Jeff and were still being tailed.
Anyways.. I see him in WY a week or two later.. sunburnt to hell. He said he was off stealing peanut butter and watched what went on down the street. So with us gone.. he stole a bicycle and rode it out of town. ..Got a flat tire, walked back to town and got arrested. ..When he gets to WY he's got all this walmart gear he stole.. backpack, SD hoodie, bolt cutters, tire patches, etc.

RIP kid


----------



## rocnjava (Jan 23, 2011)

*NOLA Buskers Memorial and Tribute* (on Facebook)
NOLA Buskers Memorial and Tribute | Facebook

from the Texas Rainbow Family
Texas Rainbow Family {Page} | Facebook
and DFW Rainbow Family
Dallas-Fort Worth-DFW Rainbow Family {page} | Facebook


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Jan 23, 2011)

im sorryy nikki.


----------



## Shakou (Feb 2, 2011)

This is absolutely terrifying. I really hope no one I know was in that fire.


----------



## Shakou (Feb 2, 2011)

According to the news reports, 4 dogs also died in the fire. Does anyone here by chance know the names of the dogs? I remember the names of animals far better then I remember the names of actual people, and I'd like to know if I know any of the victims.


----------



## swillback (Feb 2, 2011)

Sad.. RIP.. may their spirits truly roam free.. Blessings.


----------



## crow (Feb 8, 2011)

Truly hard to read. I didn't know them but, feel for them. I certainly hope they passed painlessly. It's difficult to face. I feel horrible for the survivors. How awful it is that something like this happened. We can only honor their memory and keep tramping. Be careful. Appreciate the time you have with people.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 24, 2011)

Was supposed to reply to this back in december, but I freaked out when I saw it and had to call my friends that were in nola at the time (they left me a voice mail with her freaking the fuck out). They almost slept there that night, but went to our temp squat on Franklin, I think it was. Close-ish to Hank's. Micaela and Xavier, if and of ya know em. So glad they didn't go there that night.

I hung out with most of those kids when I was in nola. This happened a few short days after I left, I guess. I drunkenly passed out with Carwash behind some wooden wall thing close to hank's a couple times, too. He was not the brightest kid, but he was full of fucking heart. I'm gonna miss him.

Also, the last one may or may not be Mooncat. He was a portland, oregon regular who hung out with Rocket, Sprocket, and other shelter-rat type kids. Kind of wingnutty, but I guess he legitimately loves "his kids" as he puts it. If anyone can confirm or deny this, that would be great.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 24, 2011)

gonna make a big stencil with all the kids once i find good pictures of everyone.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice, fucking chill.


----------



## Deleted member 2962 (Mar 26, 2011)

the last kid to be identified was tony zaleta, or lakota tony. my friend who traveled with him on and off for six years just went to his memorial in sioux city and met his family, etc. he almost slept there that night, too. thankfully he didn't.
love love.


----------



## drunkdonna (Jun 7, 2012)

curbscore said:


> Sometimes I have trouble with links. Saw this article in Nola.com, hope it works- NOLA.com has more victims identified. : (
> 
> That didn't work, here is the list .
> Justin Lutz (29), 1 day before his 30th birthday.
> ...





curbscore said:


> Sometimes I have trouble with links. Saw this article in Nola.com, hope it works- NOLA.com has more victims identified. : (
> 
> That didn't work, here is the list .
> Justin Lutz (29), 1 day before his 30th birthday.
> ...





Symphony said:


> I believe this is the link you were trying to post?: Those who died in 9th Ward warehouse fire lived unconventionally, generously, freely | NOLA.com


----------

